# Apple products in Peterborough Ontario?



## Eukaryotic (Jan 24, 2005)

Anyone know where I can buy Apple stuff in Peterborough? There is one Mac seller in town I know of.

FS here only carries iPods and nothing else. I need an Express base station unit - my DSL is getting turned off tomorrow and I got cable internet installed but my computer is on the third floor attic and the cable is on the second floor - the cable company wouldn't drill in to the attic because they can't go over the roof by law. So now I have cable modem sitting downstairs with nothing hooked up to it. 

Would just order it from Apple but it took about a month to get my mini. 

grrrr....


----------



## Fink-Nottle (Feb 25, 2001)

Call Apple Tech Support and ask them... they have a huge call centre in Peterborough that handles most of North America I believe.

You can Fedex an order from the Apple Store too...


----------



## JPL (Jan 21, 2005)

You can always run a long ethernet cable for the time being.


----------



## RevMatt (Sep 10, 2005)

Go for the long cable. Definitely. And good luck finding Apple in Peterborough. It's a neat city, and Trent is the best University in the nation, but it is hard to find anything Apple there since they left the labs at Trent.


----------



## 9mmCensor (Jan 27, 2006)

There is microage, and the place on Geogre street.


----------



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)

lived in peterborough for quite a few years and never noticed an apple reseller. (that's not to say there isn't one)

there is a best buy in whitby if you don't want to drive to toronto.


----------



## Eukaryotic (Jan 24, 2005)

Thanks....picked one up at best buy in Scarborough.


----------



## BRN (Nov 26, 2004)

Ask for Evan Holt at Microage. He is the best Mac guy in the city. He can get whatever you need. He is also a member of ehMac.ca


----------



## Loafer (Jan 7, 2004)

Just move back to Toronto where you belong!


----------



## Eukaryotic (Jan 24, 2005)

BRN said:


> Ask for Evan Holt at Microage. He is the best Mac guy in the city. He can get whatever you need. He is also a member of ehMac.ca


awesome thanks!


----------



## Eukaryotic (Jan 24, 2005)

Loafer said:


> Just move back to Toronto where you belong!


You know you want to ride those liftlocks boy!


----------



## burmar1 (Oct 20, 2012)

Eukaryotic said:


> Anyone know where I can buy Apple stuff in Peterborough? There is one Mac seller in town I know of.
> 
> FS here only carries iPods and nothing else. I need an Express base station unit - my DSL is getting turned off tomorrow and I got cable internet installed but my computer is on the third floor attic and the cable is on the second floor - the cable company wouldn't drill in to the attic because they can't go over the roof by law. So now I have cable modem sitting downstairs with nothing hooked up to it.
> 
> ...


Maars Music.


----------

